# Care to show your legs?



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Did you have problems with ants?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

magnet-man said:


> Did you have problems with ants?


These were my first hives... Later on a third hive (that was sitting on blocks) had a lot of large black ants under the cover.


----------

